
A combinator-based parsing library for C - luu
http://dcreager.net/2010/02/06/libpush/
======
minaguib
Be sure to check out other code written by Douglas and the team at RedJack -
for example this sick LMAX Disruptor C implementation:
[https://github.com/redjack/varon-t](https://github.com/redjack/varon-t)

------
zem
along the same lines, there's
[https://github.com/abiggerhammer/hammer](https://github.com/abiggerhammer/hammer)
which is a bit-oriented c parser combinator library for binary formats.

------
RustyRussell
Not sure why this is posted now, as it's untouched since 2010. Text after
first example explains the <|> operator which isn't in the example? Final
paragraph refers to next post, with no link.

Confused, Rusty.

~~~
unwind
What? The <|> is right there on the second line of the two-line snippet:

    
    
        parens :: Parser ()
        parens = (char ‘(’ >> parens >> char ‘)’ >> parens) <|> return ()
                                                             ^
                                                             |
                                                            hi!

~~~
RustyRussell
Ah, that example scrolls across. Makes more sense now!

Was on mobile :(

Thanks! Rusty.

